
“We want Google to be the third half of your brain.” – Sergey Brin - windy-topology
https://twitter.com/LifeTechPsych/status/1290698420148219906
======
rkhassen9
I’d rather have a “bicycle for the brain”, so it can go farther, function
better and be healthy rather than a crutch or replacement for key
functionalities.

Right now, I see a lot of tools and interfaces that make it lazy - mostly
consumer level stuff. Perhaps Krug’s Classic “don’t make me think” was taken
too far. Perhaps a new book, “make me think better” would be more useful in
improving human critical thinking capacity and expanding the human experience.

~~~
windy-topology
"Bicycle for the brain". Now that's one of hell of a metaphor.

~~~
csilverman
At least it wasn’t the final name of the computer.

[https://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?story=Bicycle.txt](https://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?story=Bicycle.txt)

~~~
emiliobumachar
"Macintosh seemed to be acroynm proof."

Must-Acquire Computer, Integrated, Not Too Overengineered, Sensible, Hyped

------
visarga
The successors of GPT-3 might achieve that. They should be able to operate in
both text and image/video domain, having all these modalities as both input
and output, have a longer context window and be up to date with the recent
news/publications in the domains of interest of the user.

But fundamentally it shows it can be done. It's a general language interface
to a massive trove of knowledge and can perform a yet undetermined number of
symbolic manipulation and reasoning tasks. A future version could be VR
enabled, creating a holodeck like experience - something that could prove to
be very addictive.

------
stuupid
Unfortunately, that would make me nearly 1/3 stupider, which I can don't think
I can afford.

